# Another pheasant eater smoked!



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I called this one in today to 25 yards. This fox was shot at 3 weeks ago and missed by a friend. It puts all of our concerns to rest that they will never come in again after being shot at and missed. I dare say that killing this fox helped a large covey of quail and about a dozen pheasants to survive. No signs of rubbing and the pelt is in great shape.[attachment=0:1ulbtin8]number 2.JPG[/attachment:1ulbtin8]
Next year we will have a better jump on them earlier in the season. Got a late start to this predator calling gig this year. I cannot believe how much fun it is!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

great lookin fox and great job with helpin the phez. I don't think there are gonna be any next year at the rate your killin em.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

We have collectively made contact with 17 in 1 month. Killed 8 of those for sure and possibly 3 others. Hopefully there will be a lot more upland in these areas for next year. It is about time to start in on the *****! :twisted:


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thats alot of fox in 1 month. Do you hunt the ***** with dogs?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

No, we wont. It will all be with calls.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Me likey! Strong work Brody!


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

What kind of call were you using? Like a mouse call or a dead rabbit call?


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

So what do you do with all of em?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

deadduck said:


> What kind of call were you using? Like a mouse call or a dead rabbit call?


A dead rabbit has been good.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

highcountryfever said:


> So what do you do with all of em?


One will be wall-ready in about a week. The others are being used for dog training.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> highcountryfever said:
> 
> 
> > So what do you do with all of em?
> ...


I really don't care what you do with them,there is very little predator control in Utah's farm land and marshes and are pheasant population has no chance at all to grow and thrive until all these critters are thinned out, I am not for killing all of them they do good at keeping are rodent population down but there out of control. and Brody seeing this many shows you that there over populated.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Just curious, 
Will a fox take out a cat? What I mean is do wild cat's have any predators? 
I think that cat's may play a factor in the pheasant population as well and should be kept in check.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

huntnbum said:


> Just curious,
> Will a fox take out a cat? What I mean is do wild cat's have any predators?
> I think that cat's may play a factor in the pheasant population as well and should be kept in check.


Yes, a fox will kill a cat given the chance. Hint hint. :O||: A coyote will also kill a fox. The food chain plays in here. 
We have called in 4 field lions on our sets. I can't confirm nor deny that any of the 4 made it out alive. :O•-: :O•-: Let me say though, if they had been left to do what they do, there would be less upland birds around those areas. I will not shoot a cat that is too close to a house(600'). If i am not within eyesight of a house, i AM the dog. 2 of the ones i called in were in very rural areas and nowhere near a farm house. These predators don't get an exemption. Here kity kity. //dog// The same could be said about ***** and skunks too. Shoot on sight.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice work. I agree that field lions take a major toll on pheasants and other upland game. Back on the farm we shot ALL predators on sight, even the ones in the sky. :O•-: The pheasant hunt was more important than any other activity for all of us involved in the family farm. We were able to keep a healthy pheasant population for years after most surrounding farms saw dramatic drop offs in numbers by keeping pred numbers at a minimum. Once me and my cousins moved away as we became adults the pheasant numbers tanked to where now it's not even worth the trip to south Sanpete to walk barren fields.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Perfect example of predator management. :wink: without the state planting anymore pheasants the only management that is going to allow are pheasant population to grow is for responsible hunters to get involved in managing the predators,so if your favorite pheasant hunting spot is going to hell then it is your own fault for doing nothing about it. keep up the good work Brody and Justin. your hunting spots will get better and better.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Allow me to be a smartass for a moment...

just what exactly does a dead rabbit sound like? :lol: :lol: 

Okay, now that I have that out of my system, GOOD WORK! I really need to get out for a weekend or two in my phez spots and do some predator control myself. I know for a fact that the areas I hunt are waaaaaay over-run with foxes and feral cats, not to mention raccoons and skunks. I need to make a commitment to do my part, and stick to it. Again, good job.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Allow me to be a smartass for a moment...
> 
> just what exactly does a dead rabbit sound like? :lol: :lol:


I'm trying to nicer, so I let that slide when I read it. I actually typed a post but deleted it in an act of self-censorship.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Allow me to be a smartass for a moment...
> 
> just what exactly does a dead rabbit sound like? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Okay, now that I have that out of my system, GOOD WORK! I really need to get out for a weekend or two in my phez spots and do some predator control myself. I know for a fact that the areas I hunt are waaaaaay over-run with foxes and feral cats, not to mention raccoons and skunks. I need to make a commitment to do my part, and stick to it. Again, good job.


You supply the area that has foxes, i will supply the calling and you can do the shooting. Shotgun only though! Let me know.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

What is a good call that will bring in *****?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

adamb said:


> What is a good call that will bring in *****?


Squaller :wink:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> adamb said:
> 
> 
> > What is a good call that will bring in *****?
> ...


This reminds me of one of the funniest pranks I've ever been in on. Last May, Bax* and I went down to southern Utah with a buddy of ours (who's pretty clueless about most things hunting) to go rabbit and coyote hunting. One night we were down there, while this friend was in the shower, Bax* put his Foxpro under the nightstand next to our friend's bed. After we went to bed, he activated it, with the raccoon's fighting track on, as loud as it would go. After a few turkey clucks when the lights went out, and we started to fall asleep, he turned up the volume just enough to get our buddy looking under the nightstand. As he reached back underneath to grab the foxpro (foreign to him) Bax hit the raccoon squaller HARD. Our buddy basically ripped back his hand, and jumped so hard, he just about went over the bed! We were DYING laughing so hard. Good times!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

That would be a sight to see!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Got a big male today and a field lion! My phone will not send pics but i will post them when it works again. It took almost 15 minutes for this big brute to finally close the distance to 10 yards! There are probably a dozen in a square mile where we found this one today. We have much work to do there. :wink:


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

You forgot to mention that this is the first one taken with a hand call! You're callin next time and I am shootin! lol!


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Got a big male today and a field lion! My phone will not send pics but i will post them when it works again. It took almost 15 minutes for this big brute to finally close the distance to 10 yards! There are probably a dozen in a square mile where we found this one today. We have much work to do there. :wink:


Here is his fox from tonight. I called it into about 10 yards and Brody layed him out![attachment=0:2c493xw0]brodyfox.jpg[/attachment:2c493xw0]


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I know, i gotta get you back for this one. Soon enough. Thanks for posting the pic. 8)


----------

